# Offened by a breeders reply



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I have been searching for a puppy lately. My husband plans to get me another for graduation this May so I e-mailed a lady regarding a little girl she had and she e-mailed me pictures. After discussing the puppy with my husband we decided this wasn't the puppy for us and perhaps we would rather have another little boy. So I e-mailed and thanked the woman for her time and told her we thought we perfered a little boy but I appreciated her time. 

Her response surprised me.."quote" Can't image why anyone would want a male...as they raise their leg and urinate on everything around the house to mark territory. Might consider that...I've learned females always make the best pets, especially for men...lol...as they tend to "fall in love" with the man of the house.lol









Maybe she wasn't trying to offend but I love my little guy more than words could ever express and I take offense to her attitude toward little boys. 

I just had to rant a little...sorry


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a weird thing for a "breeder" to reply. Sounds like you made a good decision for move on. She must not know much about the little girls either, because Sassy is a true to the core mommy's girl.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a terrible response. I'm offended myself because I have a male and he's cute, smart, polite and well trained and has never lifted his leg on ANYTHING! Then again I also have a new baby girl 11 weeks old that I love to pieces also. That lady sounds like she was desperate to sell that puppy. I'm glad you shined her on because she sounds like a wacko!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is my guess......SOME breeders will say whatever they need to say to sell a dog. If you were looking for a female and she only had males she would be telling you that males make the best pets, fall in love with their female owners, etc. In this case the lady has a female to sell and that is what she is trying to do. Is it the sign of a bad breeder? Who knows, but you can't really blame the woman for trying to push the dog that she happens to have available. If it were me, I'd try not to take it personally and just consider the source.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess she didn`t had a boy to sell you so she tried her best to convince you a girl makes a better pet. The way she put it, NOT very smart though!
I am glad you decided to get a boy, go with your heart!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am glad that you didn't end up getting your new little one from her







I love my little guy so much and like you I couldn't imagine him not being here







He does not lift his leg and mark all over the house, he uses his pads and is such a good littleman







She hasn't a clue what she is talking about, so I wouldn't trust how she raises her little ones


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I say continue your search.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too would say she is pushing the female because she has no males to sell. Gee what a strange thing to say though, Scooby has never done that in the house or around his yard either.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She had a little girl to sell and was probably offended you didn't like her. Since so many people prefer females over males due to hiking, she simply spoke up. Breeders are very defensive of their pups. I'm sure she didn't mean to offend you or your male dog.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That seemed like a very defensive reply to me...but still probably just trying to get rid of the pup she had. 
PS-neither of mine hike either.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

with a reply like that, you should thank your lucky stars you didn't get one of her puppys.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> What an odd reply! So what does she do with her male puppies--kind of scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> That was a terrible response. I'm offended myself because I have a male and he's cute, smart, polite and well trained and has never lifted his leg on ANYTHING! Then again I also have a new baby girl 11 weeks old that I love to pieces also. That lady sounds like she was desperate to sell that puppy. I'm glad you shined her on because she sounds like a wacko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> with a reply like that, you should thank your lucky stars you didn't get one of her puppys.[/B]


Wow what an odd reply to say the least!!

Go with your instincts. Go somewhere else. As everyone says, if you wanted a female she probably would have said the same sort of thing.

Glad you're not going there. But it makes me worry about 'the boys' in the litter









Dede and Chloe from down under

PS Dont forgt the pictures when you do get a new one!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

eeeks. like brit said, "consider the source" and move on. 
i had inquired about a male malt, pre-buttercup. the woman was apparently selling him "for a friend" (hindsight being sharper than 20/20 at this point lol) and she kept him outside (OUTSIDE!!!) while her two dobermans (dobermen?) lived INSIDE. this was a 4 month old pup, and when i asked to visit (before i knew who weird and stupid she was), she said "sure, let me give him a bath...he's been outside..." sure, no prob.

i go to visit, all sorts of red flags came to my head, too many to list, but when she asked me how i was going to pay, she was like "you mean you didnt bring the money with you today?????" okay, weirdo... so when i called her a couple days later to say i was going to pass, she began calling me leaving harrassing messages about how i totally inconvenienced her, and made her go thru "all the trouble of giving him a bath!" etc. i called a rescue group on her the next day, and a woman i talked to said she'd go out and get him. i never had the guts to follow up on it, though i wish i had. i wonder what ever happened to that little lovebug.









sad there are such people out there, isnt it? 

anyhoo. hopefully you will stumble upon the perfect little boy to make your family complete







and from someone who appreciates you, your family, and all the reasons you want their particular pup to fill that spot!!!

ann marie and the "i'm glad i'm not a boy. i'm glad you got ME!" buttercup


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I, too, take offense. Sammie is the joy of my life. We wanted a male (I have 2 brothers, raised 4 skin kids all boys, have had 3 male dogs and a myriad of tomcats--wouldn't know what to do with a female ANYTHING). I will not say that the Samster has never peed in the house. But when he did, it was my fault for not taking him out in time. That happens with little girls too. We will continue to have males until Pat decides to sell me Sassy. In other words, don't hold your breath. That 300 million dollar lottery wouldn't have been enough for a down payment on that wee one.

Samsonsmom

MOM!!! DID YOU SAY WE WERE GOING TO BUY SASSY???
Sammie

Dream on, little guy. Mom


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for allowing me to rant a little. I was "a little" offened by her response and I sent an e-mail explaining ALL the reasons why someone may want a male! I received a reply today that simply said...quote- All True.

I realize now that she was probably just trying to sell the female that she had but I hope in the future she can be a little more tactful about it.

So my search continues!!







I thought I had found the perfect one for me a few weeks ago but when I called to ask the breeder to hold for me, he had sold the puppy and hour before I called.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> What an odd reply! So what does she do with her male puppies--kind of scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I have been searching for a puppy lately. My husband plans to get me another for graduation this May so I e-mailed a lady regarding a little girl she had and she e-mailed me pictures. After discussing the puppy with my husband we decided this wasn't the puppy for us and perhaps we would rather have another little boy. So I e-mailed and thanked the woman for her time and told her we thought we perfered a little boy but I appreciated her time.
> 
> Her response surprised me.."quote" Can't image why anyone would want a male...as they raise their leg and urinate on everything around the house to mark territory. Might consider that...I've learned females always make the best pets, especially for men...lol...as they tend to "fall in love" with the man of the house.lol
> 
> ...



I would very much be offended. Especially since we own a male who has never "urinated on everything around the house" . Our little guy is so awesome.....I am home from work, throwing up (gotta love pediatrics...where you catch everything from kids) and he won't leave my side. And he loves daddy just as much!!! Obviously this breeder was just trying to push a pupp on you (how can she favor sexes and say such awful things anyways)???

By the way, what a great graduation gift a male pup would be!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> eeeks. like brit said, "consider the source" and move on.
> i had inquired about a male malt, pre-buttercup. the woman was apparently selling him "for a friend" (hindsight being sharper than 20/20 at this point lol) and she kept him outside (OUTSIDE!!!) while her two dobermans (dobermen?) lived INSIDE. this was a 4 month old pup, and when i asked to visit (before i knew who weird and stupid she was), she said "sure, let me give him a bath...he's been outside..." sure, no prob.
> 
> i go to visit, all sorts of red flags came to my head, too many to list, but when she asked me how i was going to pay, she was like "you mean you didnt bring the money with you today?????" okay, weirdo... so when i called her a couple days later to say i was going to pass, she began calling me leaving harrassing messages about how i totally inconvenienced her, and made her go thru "all the trouble of giving him a bath!" etc. i called a rescue group on her the next day, and a woman i talked to said she'd go out and get him. i never had the guts to follow up on it, though i wish i had. i wonder what ever happened to that little lovebug.
> ...


OH GADS! You just made me recall one of the first people we tried to get a doggie from! She turned out to be a NIGHTMARE too. Funny I had totally forgotten about her until reading your post. 

She had a newpaper ad with a photo of a beautiful little girl. When I called her she said she was selling this puppy for a breeder that had to move fast for her "real" job and had this one puppy left. Ok so I asked some questions and she seemed alright. Some of the questions I asked she didn't have the answers for right then and told me she would e-mail me the answers. I thanked her and told her I would look forward to hearing from her. One week later still no e-mail. So I called her again to find out what was up. She then told me that someone else had called her after me and they didn't ask her any questions so she sold the puppy to them for twice the price. I had a hard time understanding that, other then thinking "GREED". When I told her how dissapointed I was she said "oh you will now get e-mails from me". So then I started getting very nasty e-mails from her telling me how I was such a "busy-body and so nosie and demanding." I replied to the first e-mail she send me stating I felt she had misunderstood me and perhaps she had me confused with someone else, but then, the next e-mail was even nastier, I just never replied anymore. She was an odd one for sure.

Thankfully, we have found so many VERY kind and nice people with Maltese now, we shrug her off. She is not worth any worry now. We have Sir Micro and beautiful Bella Mia to love. Thank God.









enJOY and YES ASK QUESTIONS!
Melanie


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

My opion is that you are in charge of the puppy, maleas are just as easy as females, most females in-tact will also mark, it is just the nature of the dog, continiue to research and get want you want, you will be happier if you are making the decision and not the breeder. Do your homework and remember to have a well trained Maltese it is repetition that works. I am new to posting so hope I have done this correctly.

Cheers, Nedra Harris
541-451-3553
www.villamaltese.com


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> My opion is that you are in charge of the puppy, maleas are just as easy as females, most females in-tact will also mark, it is just the nature of the dog, continiue to research and get want you want, you will be happier if you are making the decision and not the breeder. Do your homework and remember to have a well trained Maltese it is repetition that works. I am new to posting so hope I have done this correctly.
> 
> Cheers, Nedra Harris
> 541-451-3553
> www.villamaltese.com[/B]


Hi Nedra!! Yep, you did the post the correct way. Glad to see you here. Go look in the photo forum, and you can see lots more pictures of Astro and Comet that I have't sent in to MM. This place is much easier to post photo's, because you don't have to worry about people on dial-up.

I also agree that males are easy. I don't have females yet, but my boys are the greatest. One of these days, I am going to get my little female.


----------

